# Moving to Greece



## lola1965 (Jan 7, 2008)

My partner and i are thinking of moving to Greece we are looking to rent a studio apartment on along term basis until we can find our ideal home.Ideally we would like to live in Zante, partner is a Painter n Decorator and i work in the Catering Industry.Would be most grateful on any info regarding renting and jobs.Thank you.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lola1965 said:


> My partner and i are thinking of moving to Greece we are looking to rent a studio apartment on along term basis until we can find our ideal home.Ideally we would like to live in Zante, partner is a Painter n Decorator and i work in the Catering Industry.Would be most grateful on any info regarding renting and jobs.Thank you.


Spent a holiday in Zakynthos many years ago and thoroughly enjoyed it. I'm no expert, but not sure what the work opportunities would be like on the island - Its not what you'd call a huge place


----------

